# On Foot work...



## Andrew Green (Aug 7, 2004)

Basics of Footwork & Positioning

Same Lead

Generally you keep your lead foot lined up with his lead foot.

Youre going to use your jab as a set up for just about everything you do. Step in every time you throw one, and throw lots of them.

The danger hand is the rear side, so if you want to avoid being hit you circle away from it.

In order to shoot (centre step) on him your lead foot needs to be inside his lead foot. This puts him in a position to throw crosses and hooks, if you can time it on those there is one opening.

In a matched lead you are always pretty even, if youre inside, he is inside, if youre outside, he is outside, if you can shoot, he can shoot.

Opposite leads

Here positioning becomes more relevant, as you are no longer always equal.

You want to keep your lead foot outside his lead foot.

If you are lined up, you are even. Youre jabs will clash in the middle, You dont really have a good angle to shoot from, etc. Its all kind of awkward.

Get outside him, now:

- Your jab crosses over his, if you both throw yours will land, his will be deflected by yours.
- You can get hooks around his defence, he can not. The lead hook becomes a very important tool.
- You can shoot an outside step shoot, if he shoots straight with his lead side there is nothing in front of him.
- Youre cross is lined up, his is not.

General tips

Move forward on every punch, there are exceptions, but as a general rule keep pressing in, otherwise he simply wont be there by the time you get to your second or third. Drive him back and keep him off balance.

Be ready for the shoot, always train to sprawl while punching.

Hit and move, get in get out, dont give him time to counter.

Finish with a high jab. Even if its not meant to hit throw it anyways. It will get you back to position safely and discourage him from following you out.

Learn to hit while circling. Throwing jabs at him, while circling is hard to counter.

After you hit, get off his line of fire. Most counter punches will come at your head, get it out of the way. Pull out to either side, or drop then pull out. And whatever you do, dont pull out the same way every time, he will learn to predict your movements.

When you are squared off use straights. When you are angled off use hooks.

Lead with jabs, that is your main tool.

Keep covered while you punch. Your chin should be covered on BOTH sides when you punch. Eyes are generally at the level you are punching at. Try to avoid punching down at a target.

Stationary targets are easier to hit then moving targets. Dont leave your head in one place.

If you get in trouble go forward, not back. Clinch, shoot, but get in tight. Backing away keeps you getting hit.

Circling will protect you. He needs certain angles to do certain things, dont let him get those angles. If you are in the same lead and his foot is outside yours he cant shoot off his lead side. Circling not only keeps you from getting hit, it keeps you from getting hit.

Control the centre of the ring, dont back yourself into a corner, circle back to the centre. Dont follow him if he is circling back to centre, cut him off and trap him

Heels stay off the ground, weight on the toes when in close. If you are at a safe distance you can relax, but otherwise heels up, knees bent.

Footwork is the Key to stand up fighting. Keep yourself in position to hit him when you want to, and keep him from hitting you when you dont want him to. Control position and you can control the fight.


----------

